# Edible cookie dough



## Lisa kovo (Oct 10, 2017)

Hi all - two fold question - I am going to be preparing multiple flavors of edible cookie cookie dough in large batches. I somehow feel making a small batch recipe ‘x15 or 20’ isn’t right - as in, the ratios or consistency may end up being off. Anyone have advice/tips for doing this? Or an existing recipe? Also, looking for recommendations for a 20 quart table top mixer.


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

Scaling up usually works fine. I scale baking recipes up all the time. Troubles come more from changing the pan size and the oven type, all of which is not a concern when making cookie dough.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Just my personal feelings. If you are going to greatly scale up a formula, especially for baking, take a good look at ingredients.
Most leavener's (say baking powder) cannot be scaled up on a 1 to 1. If your scaling up, let's say an edible oatmeal cookie dough for ice creams, if you scale up the oatmeal it may absorb to much liquid and become dry.
My advice would definitely go to weights and eliminate cups and spoons, if you already haven't. If you plan on baking the large batch cookies, remember to let your cookie pans cool before using again. all I have. good luck. PS flavors, extracts, and compounds. watch those when scaling. The additives, chemicals and alcohol can become very bitter if scaled 1 to 1. My personal suggestion would be to search out son large volume proven formulas. good luck.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

panini said:


> Most leavener's (say baking powder) cannot be scaled up on a 1 to 1. If your scaling up, let's say an edible oatmeal cookie dough for ice creams, if you scale up the oatmeal it may absorb to much liquid and become dry.


If it's edible cookie dough, doesn't that mean it's not supposed to be baked? And if so, there wouldn't be any leavening in it, right?
Also, I really don't see why people say you can't scale recipes up 1 to 1. I have never in my 25 plus years as a pastry chef, ever had any trouble scaling up recipes as written. But I will say I've always weighed everything. As long as you measure by weight, there are really no issues when scaling up most recipes.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Like I said, just my personal feelings. If i have a recipe that calls for an ounce of baking powder. If i was even going to try to scale up to a hundred I don't think I'd be throwing over six pounds of baking powder. Just me. I always disclaim by stating what i do is just my personal choice. I don't post to argue. I come from a family who have eaten frozen cookie dough as a treat. I still do if as long as it's safe to eat.


----------

